# What would make you switch to iOS?



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*What Would Make You Switch to iOS?*​
A bigger Screen932.14%NFC support27.14%Removable Storage310.71%Open OS1450.00%


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been a long time android supporter, but the new iPad has made me seriously consider switching. I've had a few android tablets, only to just wind up collecting dust. I take the iPad with me just about everywhere. Don't get me wrong, I love my gnex running aokp, but if apple's new phone has a larger screen, I'm gone for good.

So, here's the question. In all honesty, what would get you to switch to iOS? I've included a poll with a couple of choices, but leave any additional reasons why you would or wouldn't below.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

*frontal lobotomy. Hey you asked. One thing about apple they will never change. Its their way and customers should accept that apple knows whats best for them. *

I doubt they will make the iphone screen any bigger as they have the ipad now.

So what makes the ipad so much better than an android tablet? I really want to know. As apple reinvented many things android already had.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> So what makes the ipad so much better than an android tablet? I really want to know. As apple reinvented many things android already had.


Think of Ubuntu compared to OSX. Ubuntu is great and can do a whole hell of a lot, but I still choose to use OSX for about 90% of what I do.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd want it to have a bigger screen and be more open (won't ever happen). I HATE how I must align icons into a grid and they can't be placed where I want them. I like how Android lets me put them on the bottom or left or right whatever I want. iOS they must start at the top left and continue in a certain path. Yuck! Makes having a wallpaper useless, well unless you jailbreak.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing. I left iOS for Android. You couldn't even pay me to go back to the closed world of iOS.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

The only thing that would make me switch is if the iPhone granted me 3 wishes even if one of those was an android phone....


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

I want an open source multi core handheld computer and apple wont do that.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## miljbee (May 17, 2012)

I have just bought a Galaxy Nexus to replace my iPhone 4. The thing that will miss me most is Airplay.

Airplay is really great because it's implemented a OS Level, so virtualy any app can use it (at least for sounds/music).

Android should absolutly provide a similar functionnality.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miljbee said:


> I have just bought a Galaxy Nexus to replace my iPhone 4. The thing that will miss me most is Airplay.
> 
> Airplay is really great because it's implemented a OS Level, so virtualy any app can use it (at least for sounds/music).
> 
> Android should absolutly provide a similar functionnality.


Doubletwist has the ability to send music/videos from your phone to Apple TV.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^Bad ass. I completely forgot about that app.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> ^Bad ass. I completely forgot about that app.


I used to use it a lot then I basically forgot I owned an Apple TV lol.


----------



## ajonesma (Feb 29, 2012)

Not really surprised that "Open OS" is the number 1 answer so far! I voted for all four.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think "iOS" and "open os" will ever be in the same sentence without "not"... which means I'll never use iOS, plain and simple.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

ajonesma said:


> I don't think "iOS" and "open os" will ever be in the same sentence without "not"... which means I'll never use iOS, plain and simple.


Again, just playing Devil's Advocate, but what has made you such a stickler for an open OS? I bet you still use either windows or OSX, right? I just hate to see people get all worked up about "openness", when in all actuality, Android isn't even that open!!!


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Functionality wise I'd like quicker hardware toggles like CM has always had for Wifi, Bluetooth etc it takes ages to turn that crap on and off.

That's the thing that bothers me the most whenever I use my older iPhone.

Let's face it though we've all invested in the Google Play Store and none of us want to buy our apps again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ro6666lt said:


> Again, just playing Devil's Advocate, but what has made you such a stickler for an open OS? I bet you still use either windows or OSX, right? I just hate to see people get all worked up about "openness", when in all actuality, Android isn't even that open!!!


Typing right now from my Ubuntu 12.04 computer on Gnome 3... haven't used windoze in forever, can't stand OSX.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Soupdog50 said:


> Let's face it though we've all invested in the Google Play Store and none of us want to buy our apps again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's a great point.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It would have to (being realistic because they will never open up their entire OS source)

1) not require itunes. i hate itunes and refuse to install that crap.
2) not have its bootloader locked down (which killed things like rockbox and ipod linux on the ipod as well as any usable android projects)
3) not make me jump through hoops to install third part software. Even installing your own apps as a developer on iOS, you must jump through hoops.
4) allow third party apps to default for things (like camera, browser, etc)
5) allow other browsers to execute the html rendering engine so you have real browsers on it instead of the fake ones they currently have
6) let risk having your device brick each time you update after "jailbreaking"
7) quit pushing around developers that they feel are conflicting with interests they have in their own apps (like dropbox vs. apple cloud bs).
8) app drawer

probably others, but that's just a shortlist.

Don't care about the OS being open totally. I've used OSs that aren't and some that are. You can still do quite a bit of hacking around on either if you have the will.

I think the screen is fine or should be no larger than 4". Screens are too big on Android, but I deal with it because I don't have much choice (coming from someone who's 6'4").


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

miljbee said:


> I have just bought a Galaxy Nexus to replace my iPhone 4. The thing that will miss me most is Airplay.
> 
> Airplay is really great because it's implemented a OS Level, so virtualy any app can use it (at least for sounds/music).
> 
> Android should absolutly provide a similar functionnality.


also check out iMediaShare from google play


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I selected open OS. Not necessarily open source, I just want to be able to install apps from places other than the app store and for said non-appstore apps to be free of Apple's tight restrictions. Their hardware is top notch, I think I could live with a small decrease in screen size if the software were a little less Orwellian.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking at the iPhone as a device. A more open OS for sure, even if I can't build from source I still should be able to do what I want with it. Jailbreaking doesn't even slightly make up for the iPhone. Larger screen and better hardware too. iTunes is junk and annoying to deal with.

The only way I'd touch an iPhone is if it were the only smart phone on the market, even then who knows. For various reasons I just really don't like apple so take it as you will.


----------



## rootzjd (Apr 22, 2012)

I have never used an I phone and all I use is an "outdated" lg p509 android version 2.2.2 and I love it . No way apple android is my choice.

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

rootzjd said:


> I have never used an I phone and all I use is an "outdated" lg p509 android version 2.2.2 and I love it . No way apple android is my choice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


Nothing like an uninformed opinion.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

ro6666lt said:


> Nothing like an uninformed opinion.


Many people makes up their mind about something and never use it. He may not like how the company operates and that's why he will never own one. That's what many people says that how the company is ran they hate. Then its the price of their product. Then comes being limited on what you can do on it due to locked boot loaders.

So does that make him misinformed? Hardly from what I see. Remember you asked what it would take for you to consider ios. You opened that Pandora's box.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

That and all he basically said is that he likes his android and won't buy an iPhone. Never bashed it or came up with false facts to support it. You want uninformed go ask similar to a bunch of iPhone users


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> That and all he basically said is that he likes his android and won't buy an iPhone. Never bashed it or came up with false facts to support it. You want uninformed go ask similar to a bunch of iPhone users


Virgin: "I've never had sex, but I've had this crusty gym sock for awhile and it does the trick. No thanks, vagina."


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

ro6666lt said:


> Virgin: "I've never had sex, but I've had this crusty gym sock for awhile and it does the trick. No thanks, vagina."


Sorry the best you had was a sock. Maybe one day you will get the real thing. Don't give up hope as there has to be a girl desperate enough. 
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

and boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Sorry the best you had was a sock. Maybe one day you will get the real thing. Don't give up hope as there has to be a girl desperate enough.
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Million spacebucks says you would envy his collection of socks.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Doubt it Mr mod as I don't need socks. I have the real thing to practice on. My wife

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Doubt it Mr mod as I don't need socks. I have the real thing to practice on. My wife
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Sigh...So does he.

I'll go ahead & take my spacebucks now Mr Random dude. Remember the sock was a clever way describing willingly blind ignorance. I know rob. He has a boat load of various devices because he's a fan of all tech.

Rob you should have known better than to attempt to have an honest iOS discussion.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^Truth.


----------



## opjones (Jul 28, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Doubt it Mr mod as I don't need socks. I have the real thing to practice on. My wife


Me too, she's great


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, talking about iOS on an Android forum usually results in the same sort of reaction you might get about talking about Android on an iOS forum









Most on either side can't talk about the other without letting some personal bias get in the way.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

1) Open Source with the ability to customize fully, possibly Rom

2) Widgets

3) Larger Screen

4) The ability to long-press for options on apps and screens

5) The ability to add and remove files, apps, etc without having to sync to iTunes. Dumbest mess ever.

6) A back button (preferably by means of disappearing soft keys)

7) A menu button

8) This will never happen, but Apple would have to completely change their business practices. The ridiculous lawsuits after blatantly ripping off features from other companies have to go. They also need much more informed customer service. This is also the most important thing that would have to happen before I would use any Apple device.

In other words, odds are I will never own an Apple device myself.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> The ridiculous lawsuits after blatantly ripping off features from other companies have to go.


I write this knowing I will probably irrationally flamed by someone in return that didn't think about my reply long enough and "give it 5 minutes," but oh well. I just try to see things from both sides and not let my personal device (a Nexus currently) cloud my judgement.

Really both sides are at fault. They both borrowed from each other. The lawsuits and patents being used in them are generally silly, but to say that Samsung doesnt shamelessly borrow some aspects (and I'm not talking about rectangles) from iOS and iphones is sort of silly. Some of their devices look like an overgrown iphone 3g and the iphone 3g (with all the chrome around it and such) was also pretty ugly. Should you be able to patent the "look" of something? I really don't agree that you should be able to, but you can.

At the same time, Apple also borrows obviously from Android (notification bar/pull down) and other things.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, both sides stole, but Apple has started up with the ridiculous lawsuit war. I mean, part of their argument in the actual lawsuit was that Samsung made fun of iPhone customers in their commercials. So seriously, Apple can do all those ridiculous "I'm a Mac, I'm a PC" commercials but Samsung jokes about iPhone fans giving up a week at a time to get the newest device and that's part of their grounds for a suit?

Certainly the Galaxy SII took lots of cues from the iPhone because the iPhone 4 is a great design, but to try and claim patents on that is ridiculous. As I don't know how many others have argued, it would be akin to LG or someone patenting "televisions that are generally rectangular in shape, thin in nature, and having a black or matte tone bezel" and then suing Sony, Panasonic, and everyone else. In the end the patent system is to blame for issuing ridiculous patents in the first place, but I'm not going to support a company that wastes time and money in court and slows down production of other company's devices over trivial things. Samsung stole design cues from Apple and simply did it better. Why don't you one up them by making an even better device Apple? As you mentioned, Apple gets up in arms over their "intellectual property" but blatantly steals from from others and calls it innovation, worse still sometimes wrongly patenting the theft and then suing the companies that invented it in the first place.

I simply refuse to support a company that goes after competitors this way and then hits its own customers in the head with the prices they do for locked down devices. If Apple wants my dollar they'll have to innovate, but they seem to be doing just fine without me so I doubt they care too much about what I think.


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone please explain Widgets over shortcuts to me? 
I never find its that many presses to get to any information within an app. 
Ive never found them useful on my Pc (or Mac) either.

I really like the made for iPhone accessories. I wish we could have some standards like that for Android I just don't know how it would work....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of them tend to be shortcuts with little actual functionality. However, real widgets are like the ones for weather (beautiful widgets). Essentially they're like a mini application in terms of looking at it as a programmer that runs outside of an actual application, but somewhat limited in terms of what they can do.

Think of like desktop widgets on something like KDE widgets (if anyone uses KDE other than me) KDE supports a number of various widgets as well (like google's), Opera Widgets (some are even games and none of them require Opera to actually be open) or the Windows 7 gadgets. I think google also has something similar for PC as well that requires some sort of download.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, the widgets are definitely functional. Most can be set so that they not only function as a clock, reminder, news feed, etc, but so that clicking them does a number of customizable actions such as opening your alarms, taking you to a specific webpage, running gmail or your sms app, or whatever else you tell it to do.

Here's one of my setups from a little while ago:










The music widget obviously lets me control the player without going to the app, but widgetsoid lets me toggle wifi, data syncing, sound/vibrate/silent, brightness, bluetooth, and gps without having to go anywhere. I also often run Glass Calendar which lets you sync multiple calendars and agendas to it and update anytime by touching in the lower left hand corner, or it will auto-update at certain intervals.

The widget template also allows me to easily modify things like the clock on my center screen which originally had no battery bar but now has a circular battery gauge on the inner ring in red. I'd say widgets are very functional, but they're also great for the customization that they offer.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

You know what would make me switch?

The amazingly shitty steps Android OEM and Carriers have made in the last 18 months.

Sent from a DROID BIONIC: The most amazing flagship device that ever got shit on day 2.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

If the phone comes out before anything else I would want to try for Verizon then I would pick it up til another flagship phone comes out.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## WP7Fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Nothing has a hold on me. Its all fun and games with this stuff.,,especially where android is concerned.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

If google started locking all devices w/moto style bootloaders(efuse) & ever iPhone came with 2 asian hookers I wouldn't switch to iOS!
I'd just go back to a Nokia rokr and would pay those hookers for a few hours of quality time.


----------



## benjamin.j.goodwin (May 16, 2012)

Wouldn't switch, had too many a bad experience with the demonic iPhone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yep, talking about iOS on an Android forum usually results in the same sort of reaction you might get about talking about Android on an iOS forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FACT! I loved iOS for a while and then woke up irritated I had to go leaps and bounds to enjoy it. With Android I don't NEED root for the majority of customizations. Clearly I root to go further but I like having options as to what I run. Apple will more than likely NEVER allow that to happen. I still love Apple computers but screw their mobile branch.


----------

